# What sector will perform well when the market crashes?



## ta2693 (19 April 2007)

My answer is biotec and construction company. The first group nearly has nothing to do with market, more affected by its research result and fda.
The second group, it is because the government are going to increase investment in the infrastructure to simulate the economy. therefore the construction company may benefit. Am I right?


----------



## constable (19 April 2007)

Sounds plausible biotechs werent hit that hard last correction not sure how the likes of leighton and multiplex etc faired.


----------



## wayneL (19 April 2007)

Booze, debt collectors?


----------



## Pat (19 April 2007)

wayneL said:


> Booze, debt collectors?




LOL, and funeral homes...


----------



## wayneL (19 April 2007)

Who manufactures Prozac?


----------



## nizar (19 April 2007)

wayneL said:


> Who manufactures Prozac?




Eli Lilly, LOL


----------



## wayneL (19 April 2007)

nizar said:


> Eli Lilly, LOL



Well there's ta2693's biotech LOL


----------



## ROE (19 April 2007)

Food and everyday need
Alcohol for stock depression
Break and milk to chew on while waiting to slaughter the bull for meat when it comes back


----------



## Kimosabi (19 April 2007)

You'd want to invest in theses guys ==> http://www.lonestarsteakhouse.com/ for all the Bulls that are going to get slaughtered...


----------



## erictjie (19 April 2007)

sleeping pills, ropes ....


----------



## chops_a_must (19 April 2007)

erictjie said:


> sleeping pills, ropes ....



Or perhaps even this store I visited:


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (19 April 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> Or perhaps even this store I visited:





You look exactly like ur Avatar  !


----------



## nizar (19 April 2007)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:


> You look exactly like ur Avatar  !




I was gonna say the exact same thing!


----------



## shinobi346 (20 April 2007)

It's the great god Peter!


----------



## Shane Baker (20 April 2007)

This  is from a presentation I gave earlier in the year. It is based on the work of Sam Stovall and Martin Pring and may help.

Cheers

Shane


----------



## Wysiwyg (30 January 2008)

Shane Baker said:


> This  is from a presentation I gave earlier in the year. It is based on the work of Sam Stovall and Martin Pring and may help.




Found this thread picture interesting.


----------



## Artcore (1 February 2008)

Insolvency Practices / Accounting Practices

Precious Metal, e.g. Gold.

Bonds Market & Cash Fund Market


----------



## numbercruncher (1 February 2008)

Love is recession proof


----------



## howardbandy (2 February 2008)

Greetings All --

If there is an orderly bear market, then the rotation described by Shane Baker will be helpful.

If there is a panic, all assets become strongly correlated.  If someone needs to raise cash, they will sell whatever has liquidity, regardless of where it is in the rotational sequence.

Thanks for listening,
Howard


----------



## Bill M (2 February 2008)

howardbandy said:


> Greetings All --
> 
> If there is a panic, all assets become strongly correlated.  If someone needs to raise cash, they will sell whatever has liquidity, regardless of where it is in the rotational sequence.
> 
> ...




That is so true. On black Tuesday every sector was heavily sold off no matter what. Even rock solid blue chip hybrids like CBA Perls IV were sold below face value. Two weeks prior people were paying well above face value. Absolutely nothing is spared in a crash, it is give me cash cash cash at all costs.


----------



## vishalt (2 February 2008)

numbercruncher said:


> Love is recession proof



Liar! A fair few men will be out of jobs and opportunities to make a big living in a recession, you think women will stay with them?


----------



## tronic72 (7 February 2008)

ta2693 said:


> My answer is biotec and construction company. The first group nearly has nothing to do with market, more affected by its research result and fda.
> The second group, it is because the government are going to increase investment in the infrastructure to simulate the economy. therefore the construction company may benefit. Am I right?




Sorry guys but your reasoning is simply wrong. Virtually ALL stocks are carried up and down via the Market. It is true to that some stocks are more robust. I've bought a sold ACR on and off for a few years now and it got absolutely hammered recently. 

That said, I've just noticed that ACR is up 10% when the market is flat (the exception that proves none of us know what we are talking about) I think it's good to have some Biostocks as a "buffer" to absorb some of the impact when financials or miners get hit, but don't expect them to stay up when all other stock around them are dropping.


----------



## tronic72 (7 February 2008)

vishalt said:


> Liar! A fair few men will be out of jobs and opportunities to make a big living in a recession, you think women will stay with them?




Any women that will leave a Man because he looses his job deserves to be dumped in a big pile of her own #(@$

If your Missus would Visult, then I pity you.


----------



## numbercruncher (7 February 2008)

vishalt said:


> Liar! A fair few men will be out of jobs and opportunities to make a big living in a recession, you think women will stay with them?





I didnt say relationships are recession proof


----------



## numbercruncher (7 February 2008)

tronic72 said:


> Any women that will leave a Man because he looses his job deserves to be dumped in a big pile of her own #(@$
> 
> If your Missus would Visult, then I pity you.





Spot on, Ive trained mine up well, she'd happily share a 1980's caravan for a piece of the Number LOL


----------

